# Mariners Compass Help PLEASE....



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I started a Mariners compass. Everything was going good until... I put the center together. the points come together nice but the outside edge does not lay flay. What do I do?? I have added the edge to make the compass into a square. Should I continue on or take it apart and try to tighten up some of the wedges a little?? Please help if you can....


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't help you---Mariners Compass is way out of my league, but would love to see it. I am sure one of the more experienced quilters will be able to help you out.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm not sure if there is anything you can do other than take it apart and resew.

With these, it's important to keep checking your block so that you don't start "growing" in the middle.

Sometimes you can "quilt it out" if it's not too bad, or if you are creative in quilting. I quilted a Giant Dahlia that my Mom had sewed up near 30 years ago. That was bad, When measured, the centerline was about 3" more than the perimeter.

It ended up a bit puffier in the middle - but it ended up laying fine and square.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Also, that often happen becuase, for what ever reason, you end up with a slightly less seam allowance at the center where you are matching the points than at the edges. 

So each time I sew to peices together, I check the angle of the resulting piece and trim to make it correct. 

Example, if I sew two 22.5 deg wedges together, I should have a 45 deg wedge when done. If I check it against a ruler, and it's more like 44 deg, I resew the seam to tighten it up at the center. OR I'll trim the outer edges to make it correct if that won't mess up the points at the center. 

This is one I took apart and resewed quite a bit of to get it all to line up and lay flat.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you for your replies I have taken it apart and have put it aside until tomorrow. If it is not to difficult to load a photo I will when I get the center done correctly.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Did you paper piece it?

Here is some blocks I did a few years back. Never finished the top.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I did some paper piecing for the first time yesterday, and just could not get things to line up when sewing the 8 sections together . I finally gave up, removed all the paper and then got them lined up OK. But it was nice for getting the pieces in place to make the 8 sections, and they were all exactly 45 deg so the completed block lays very flat.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

When I first started quilting a few years ago, I got a book and put together 12 different stars - no paper piecing. I learned a lot about getting them lined up and laying flat. One big thing I learned, if it's not looking good with a few pieces sewing together, it's not going to get better by adding more. 

I also got real familiar with my seam ripper  










Here is the 12th


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I hope the photo shows up here... this is what it looked like before I ripped it back out. I am loving the quilt but not the problems...LOL I have tightened up some of the wedges and thing I got this I will put the edge back on then send another photo.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Macybaby your quilts are beautiful.. then do you hand quilt any or all machine done? I hand quilt all of mine.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I was just going to say that, Macybaby your work is amazing!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

homemade, that is really nice! 

I think your final group that meets in the center is not long enough. What I mean, your problem is that your center is too tight and your points are coming together too soon. If they were a bit longer, then your outer circumference would be larger, and that is what you need. 

I can tell that your points in the center are overlapping just a hair. So it could be that the inner point seams are a bit more than 1/4". Circles are a funny thing, adding just a small length can make a big difference.

If you want a 15" circle, and you get your point off 1.4", our outer measure is going to be almost an inch smaller, then each of your inner points aren't going to fit right, they all have a buckle in them compared to your four large points.

I don't know if that is making sense or not - but your problem is with your point in the middle being too tight/short.

And to answer your other question, I have a long arm machine. It as the "Final" gift from my parents, I used my inheritance to purchase it. And I'm using it to complete the quilts my Mom started or planned and never got done.

If I hand quilted, I'd never get done either. I really like using the longarm.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I think you said you allready took it apart so this won't work. When I've had them like this, I just take apart a few inches from the center of the four large corner blocks, and then see if I can get it to lay flat with seams overlapping. And if so, I mark it and seam along the marks.

If just doing the quarters won't make it lay flat, then I'll go to the next level.

Your outer circle looks just fine and should lay flat once you get the center fixed. The problem will be if there isn't enough fabric in the center to make it work. 

For some patterns, You could trim the outer points, but for yours, then they would not line up on the outer circle, and you need that.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Macybaby, Thank you for the help.. I took this to a quilt shop today and they suggested taking it apart into quarters and make sure they are square. that is not how the pattern went together. I will try your way first and then go from there. I did reattach the circle and it was better but still not flat. So I am ripping again tonight...


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

You're working with bias edges. I would suggest before ripping it apart to lightly mist it and use a dry iron to press it into submission. Don't run the iron across, but press, lift the iron, move, press and repeat. A little starch might help also.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I took it apart from the center out about 5 inches each way and to get it to lay flat there is a gap in one of the green points. so I can see I took bigger than a 1/4 in seam when attaching the green to the blue so I am going to take that apart and see if I can fix it. I will keep you posted and thank you soo much for all of your help. Macybaby..


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Terri in WV said:


> You're working with bias edges. I would suggest before ripping it apart to lightly mist it and use a dry iron to press it into submission. Don't run the iron across, but press, lift the iron, move, press and repeat. A little starch might help also.


We tried to do this at the quilt shop and it did not help. I really was hoping it would but still would not lay flat. Thank you for your suggestions. I drove an hour to the quilt shop and still had to come home with it not flat.. Thank you.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

So this is being done cut the pieces and put together way, rather than paper/foundation piecing it? It's very outstanding.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

So this is being done cut the pieces and put together way, rather than paper/foundation piecing it? It's very outstanding.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

This is the quilt I am shooting for. It is not paper pieced. I thought maybe it would have done better if it was, but have never done paper piecing before. I am still working on the center. I have it apart into quarters now. I have not looked at it much this morning yet but am thinking of recutting the green pieces slightly larger and reattaching them. Then trim it in to the square before assembly. Or sew the 2 pieces of the green together to make the point then attach to the sides. NOt the way it went together on the pattern..


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok here is where I am at now. I have torn it apart into squares. I did get it squared now here is my problem. When I attach the green piece I do not get a crisp point. What am I doing wrong mine seems to be more of a curve than a point. It is an inset angle.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

This is where I am at. I have torn it back apart and did get it squared. As you see where the green piece attaches to the blue I do not get a crips corner point. What am I doing wrong to get the sewn in with the angled inset corner to make it look nice and not rounded. Sorry posted this twice Please remove one of them....


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

is this how you are doing your Y seam? I've never had problems getting a nice point with them.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...ng-quilting/479653-putting-star-together.html


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I took this to a quilt shop today and they actually told me to take the outside off cut a square of fabric and applique it on. This is not what I was looking for. I am still working at this and I think I am getting close. I have never in my life had so much trouble sewing a quilt top together. I really appreciate all of your help.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have used appliquÃ©s to hide flaws. But, you have to get most of the block flat. You can fudge in the center by appliquÃ©ing on a circle. I&#8217;ve seen Mariner&#8217;s that were made with a hole in the center and a circle appliquÃ©d on. Now I know why.


Something else I have done when making corrections on a quilt I bought at an estate sale. Begin with a seam that is perfect and will do what it is supposed to. This is your bench mark. Go to the next seam. Instead of making another seam, appliquÃ© the seam. The fabric that has the correct seam, use a chalk or other marker to draw exactly where the next seam should be. You should have a template of some sort to help with this. Turn the edge over along the mark. Press. Allow the next fabric to slip under the first fabric. Make sure everything is laid out flat, then baste the top fabric to the underneath fabric. Line everything up like this so that instead of working from the wrong side making seams, you are working from the top and working with the fabric as it lays. By hand, make a nice stitch along each edge.

You may call this cheating, I call it faux quilting.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I am getting so disgusted with this....GGGRRRR... I have made a lot of quilts of various pattern. And never had trouble like I am with this one. I am to the point of throwing the entire thing in the trash. No matter what I try it is just not coming out right. I wonder if I cut those green pieces wider than I need and then square them off do you think that would work?? Or should I recut the entire thing and start over? I am at a loss here I dont know what else to try.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I wouldn't give up, you've done a very nice job on it so far and after you get this fixed, the rest will be easier. You may need to just set it aside for a while. 

I think it's going to make a really nice quilt.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I think I'd also start over with green, and cutting them a bit wider may help, it will give you more "wiggle room" to deal with.

Make sure to press your other part so the edges will shrink back up if they've gotten stretched in the sewing and ripping. Since you have longer sides, You may want to line up the inner point and sew each side out seperatly. I've done that one ones that just didn't want to stay where it should. You can also line it up and then pin one side well so it won't move on you as you sew that side. A lot depends on how stable your fabric is to start with. Maybe starch it all a bit before you sew them on may help.

I don't use starch. I bought a can of it when I started, but just never felt the need. However I use to sew custom made lingerie, so have a lot of experience sewing fabric that does not want to stay where you put it.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

OK here is where I am at now. I recut the green and made it a little wider. Reattached it and then trimmed it off. I now have a beautiful square, where the other pulled in a bit this does not. So when I finish the other 3 in the same manner they should go together and lay flat. WISH ME LUCK !!!
Well I did get it to lay flat but now I have lost my points in the center..


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is my final results I still have a slight ripple but I think I can fudge it in with the border as I put it on. What do you think?? Any other suggestions??


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

If the center bothers you too much, do like has been suggesting and applique a circle (or star) over the mismatched points. 

I'm impressed that all the outer points are nice. it's just difficult to get everything lined up when you have to have both ends perfect.

I try a lot of blocks, and have a growing stack of "well, that didn't work" ones. I cheat by only posting pictures of the nice ones, so it looks like I know what I'm doing more than I do LOL!!!

I am trying to stretch a bit - I'm doing a hand applique one with a group now. I've never done that before.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I am happy with my last photo.. the center is not that much off and I am very happy with my points. Thank you for all of your help. Now I am on to adding the first border..


----------



## haunted (Jul 24, 2011)

I think it's beautiful.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I think I have conquered the BEAST !! LOL Here it is now.. It did not help that the pattern had a typo... Very Aggravating...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Stunning. Great points everywhere on it.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

If you get to frustrated with it , I'd be glad to take it off your hands &#128521;
Heidi


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

homemaid, I just want to say that I am totally impressed by anyone who tackles a block this complex, and perseveres to get it right. Very nice work, and congratulations!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you all for the compliments. I have made several quilts about 30 queen size or so and never had trouble like I did with this one. I have even pieced quilts together for my Amish friend. She loves to quilt but does not like to piece them together. I was just determined that it was not going to get the best of me and we are moving along nicely right now ( HOLDING MY BREATH) as I say that. Thank you again for the compliments and all the help I have gotten from here there are some very outstanding quilts I have seen on this site. Everyone should be proud of what they have done. I know I am. I was recently diagnosed with Essential tremors and it will progressively get worse. I just made up my mind that I was gong to make this before I could not. Thank to all for your support..


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll add my "Wow!" too.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

That is a stunning piece of craftsmanship, especially given you had to rework it to make it appropriate to your expectations! 

I will do a mariner's compass someday, but not without paper piecing, that's for sure. I would need multiple anti-anxiety meds if I tried the traditional way. 

I fell in love with the pattern and batiks of the Spice Island Compass by Brenda Henning. I have the pattern and plenty of the batiks - now, I just need to get off of my backside and get it done! 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=xZx0hQpF-a240UiJS1L-Vg&bvm=bv.84349003,d.cWc


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

That is very nice also.. I like the border with all the little compasses in it. I bought a Little Bits Diamond Log cabin wall hanger pattern when I was at one of the quilt shops with this center. It is paper pieced. http://www.createforless.com/A-Very...-Bits-Diamond-Log-Cabin-Pattern/pid79703.aspx
I will attempt this after I finish this Mariners Compass. I have never paper pieced anything so I hope I can figure it out. I was asked by someone the other day if I had taken classes to learn how to make quilts I have never had any type of sewing lesson or quilting lesson Just trial and error. I quilt about 8-10 stitches to an inch hand quilting and I find it very relaxing to do.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

homemaid. I do paperpiecing and may be able to help when you get to it. I took two classes, and while not the best. I do decently enough to help someone get started.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok Now I think I am brain strained... I cannot figure out this corner..Do I sew the end piece on then as I come down the side seam stop in the corner and then sew out like a mitered corner?? This is just got me stumped again... Hope I am not a Pain in the butt to all of you.. Seems like I am the only one having trouble with the project they are working on.. Border #4 is the one I am having trouble with. There is a photo of the quilt on the patter I am using, The 3rd photo is my quilt and my border as it is now.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

This may not be right, some "double up" the corners. I better got look at the picture
.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Macybaby said:


> This may not be right, some "double up" the corners. I better got look at the picture
> .


the border is sewn on the angle across the center of the light squares I just have not trimmed them yet.. would be easier if it was on the flat side.. so do I attach it like this then sew out the corner as a miter corner??


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

You have the earlier picture and the one above.

And THEY ARE NOT THE SAME corner treatments. The directions are missing the step of putting the small 1/4" diagonal block in place before sewing on the other side of the corner.

The one in the picture above shows lining two color blocks up for the corner. 
Which one do you want to use?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Give me a bit - I'm looking for the directions for the Giant Dahlia as it's got a similar border.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

The larger photo or 1st photo is the colors I am using and the smaller or last picture is the pattern I am using. The instructions have been very scant for sure. I know the 2 corners are different and really does not matter to me which one but thought I better follow the one on the pattern for fitting in correctly. that is why the instructions on the patter do not make sense to me it does not come out with the 2 colors together.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok - well than this won't be much help. The lower pattern is actually easier to do -just slide the blocks down so the colored block and white block line up, so your point is the seam between them.

I had fun doing this anyway!










In this picture (below) slide the left side down so the colored and white block are side to side, then the peach will make the point.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

with the side by side color corner blocks, you can sew each side on and miter the corners. I'd pin them on to make sure I had the same amount of block on each corner.

BTW - you could do this with half blocks in the corner so when you miter them together, you get what appears to be one whole block. That would be a very easy way to deal with it. 

That would be easier than what I did. Make a pair of corners and then line them up and sew right down the middle of the white block. 

I like to de-construct blocks and find they easiest way to put them together. I almost never work from an instruction sheet. May cause me grief at times though!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you Macybaby you have been so much help to me for this quilt... I will go and see what I can figure out...


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I see a easier way - probably how the original pictured one is,

Pretend to draw a line straight down the upright side - and put your seem there. That way you are doing no miters - and you can sew the shorter strip on and then the longer strip very easily.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

And then I'd sew the shorter side to the quilt and then the longer side that overlaps. You could alternate corners each side is the same length and overlaps only on one end.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

One other tip - sew this border and then figure out what size the middle needs to be. Use the narrow border between the two to make them fit.

With this quilt, there was no way I was going to try to re-size that ribbon border to fit - so I used the dark pink strip between it and the main quilt to mate the two up.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Very Cute quilt.. You are way ahead of me with the piecing.. I can do it but I need directions to tell me what to do. When they don't I am LOST... Here is the way I got the corner figured in like they have the pattern but each corner will have to be seamed together on a miter corner after the 2 sides are attached. I dont know how else to do it...


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

It's pretty either way. That is what is fun, there really isn't a "right" or "wrong" 
I'd love to do a medallion quilt. The pattern I want to do is by Jinny Beyer - Blue Star Sapphire. 

I really wanted to make it for my bed, but DH does not like that pattern at all.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Macybaby that is a beautiful quilt. Go for it in your colors he may change his mind. I got 2 sides on and one corner done not quite perfect but good enough for me.. Stopping for a while may wait until tomorrow to tackle the other 2 sides..


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

It is growing everyday and I am very pleased with it..


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

well Hubby and I got this very nice sinus infection and head congestion so I did not work on my quilt for a few days. Finally today I felt good enough to work on it. I now have the compass border put together and is ready to attach to the rest of the quilt. Then the outside border and into the quilt frame. I will post a picture when I get the borders on, before I put it in the frame. Then watch out fingers here come those needles...LOL I cannot express how thankful I am for the help I have gotten this site is a lifesaver.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing it!

Glad to hear you are feeling better - lots of people getting sick this winter!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

here is the quilt ready to be marked. It looks like it is not laying real flat in the photo but it is. We just dropped it down and snapped a picture. Hope to get it marked today and into the frame..


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you Terri in WV...


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Where is the LOVE button


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you HorseMom...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Where are you going to show it?


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Maura, I dont show them I just make the ones I like for myself... I just seen you are in the thumb of Michigan so am I...


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That is one lovely quilt!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you Macybaby, you had a lot of input in this quilt for sure. I did get it marked and in the quilt frame tonight and I had to put my first stitches in it. So I can get started on it tomorrow.. Thank you again for all your help..


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Thank - I've learned so much from the others on the board - it's nice to be able to "pay it forward".


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

That is absolutely beautiful. I love it.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

The quilt is all quilted and I just took it out of the frame. I am sewing the binding on then I will post pictures..


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!! Great Job!!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is the quilt in a couple different stages of the quilting and the finished product..


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Holy moly, you're the Wonder Woman of quilting!!!!! :bow:

Did you even take a break to sleep?

It's absolutely beautiful! I truly can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Terri in WV said:


> Holy moly, you're the Wonder Woman of quilting!!!!! :bow:
> 
> Did you even take a break to sleep?
> 
> It's absolutely beautiful! I truly can't wait to see what you do next.


 LOL the weather has been below zero here in Michigan so I stayed in and quilted.. Some days I done about 6 hours a day. It was in the quilt frame for 3 weeks but I did not work on it every day. I quilt 8 stitches to an inch and I do quilt fast...LOL


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Absolutely Stunning!!!!! And Finished too.. Awesome!!!!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That is a very beautiful quilt! The idea of all that hand stitching . . . it does amaze me.

I like the scalloped binding too. Binding is my least favorite part of making a quilt.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm speechless. It is so beautiful 
Heidi


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I am very happy with the finished product. I sure had my doubts along the way. I am so glad I did not throw it into the trash as I had thought of doing a few times.. LOL


----------

